# Windows per .Reg Datei konfigurieren



## Doomt (19. Juli 2013)

Hy,

Ich würde mir gerne eine Registry Datei (.reg) basteln, mit der ich mein Windows direkt so konfigurieren kann wie ich es brauche.
Vielleicht gibt es in diesem Forum ein paar interessierte die mir helfen die registry schlüssel zusammen zu tragen bzw ihr wissen mit einfließen lassen.

Es ist mir vollkommen egal ob es eine Batch Datei, welche Registry Dateien erstellt und ausführt (oder nur ausführt), oder eine Registry Datei ist. (Powershell kann es auch sein)

Mir ist als erstes nur in den Sinn gekommen eine registry Datei herzunehmen, weil man in Windows meines Wissens nach alles in der Registry konfigurieren kann, wenn man weis wo man suchen muss.

meine bisherigen suchergebnisse (ich suche natürlich parallel selbst auch weiter  ):

Zum Ausschalten der Meldungen im Wartungscenter habe ich bisher folgendes gefunden:
(Der Wert ist hier etwas knifflig, ist ein hex wert (hackerl drin beginnt mit 23, kein hackerl mit 01)
Diese Ändern sich zwar beim ändern der eigenschaft aber Wenn man den Wert manuell ändert tut sich nix :/ -.-

```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Action Center\Checks]

...\{01979c6a-42fa-414c-b8aa-eee2c8202018}.check.100  -> Windows-Sicherung
...\{A5268B8E-7DB5-465b-BAB7-BDCDA39A394A}.check.100  -> Windows-Problembehandlung
...\{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}.check.42   -> Nach Updates suchen
...\{E8433B72-5842-4d43-8645-BC2C35960837}.check.103  -> Windows Update
...\{E8433B72-5842-4d43-8645-BC2C35960837}.check.104  -> Internetsicherheitseinstellungen
...\{E8433B72-5842-4d43-8645-BC2C35960837}.check.101  -> Netzwerkfirewall
...\{E8433B72-5842-4d43-8645-BC2C35960837}.check.102  -> Schutz vor Spyware und ähnlicher Malware
...\{C8E6F269-B90A-4053-A3BE-499AFCEC98C4}.check.0    -> Benutzerkontensteuerung
...\{E8433B72-5842-4d43-8645-BC2C35960837}.check.100  -> Virenschutz
```
UAC ausschalten bzw konfigurieren (In meinem Fall ausschalten):

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"=dword:00000000
"PromptOnSecureDesktop"=dword:00000000
```
Ordneroptionen konfigurieren:

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced]
"Start_SearchFiles"    =    dword:00000002
"ServerAdminUI"        =    dword:00000000
"Hidden"               =    dword:00000001
"ShowCompColor"        =    dword:00000001
"HideFileExt"          =    dword:00000000
"DontPrettyPath"       =    dword:00000000
"ShowInfoTip"          =    dword:00000001
"HideIcons"            =    dword:00000000
"MapNetDrvBtn"         =    dword:00000000
"WebView"              =    dword:00000001
"Filter"               =    dword:00000000
"SuperHidden"          =    dword:00000000
"SeparateProcess"      =    dword:00000000
"AutoCheckSelect"      =    dword:00000000
"IconsOnly"            =    dword:00000000
"ShowTypeOverlay"      =    dword:00000001
"ListviewAlphaSelect"  =    dword:00000001
"ListviewShadow"       =    dword:00000001
"TaskbarAnimations"    =    dword:00000001
"StartMenuInit"        =    dword:00000004
"AlwaysShowMenus"      =    dword:00000001
"SharingWizardOn"      =    dword:00000000
"ShowSuperHidden"      =    dword:00000000
```
mehr habe ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht zusammengetragen...

Und fragt jetzt nicht was ich alles genau konfigurieren will, sondern postet euer Wissen oder sucht nach dem was ihr konfigurieren würdet 

Aber eine grobe Liste:

Wartungscenter-einstellungen
Windows-Firewall
einschalten
ausschalten


Updates Suchoptionen
Automatisch installieren und suchen
Automatisch suchen, manuell installieren
manuell
Aus, nicht nach updates suchen


Darstellung Symbole auf dem Desktop anzeigen
Computer
Eigene Dateien
Papierkorb





Vielen Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und ich hoffe das hilft auch anderen,  die oft genug einen Computer konfigurieren müssen 

mfg,
Doomt


----------



## Doomt (24. Juli 2013)

Hmm Ich komm irgendwie einfach nicht weiter, kann denn wenigstens irgendjemand einen guten Listener für Registry Änderungen empfehlen, der mit nicht hundert tausende sachen pro sekunde anzeigt sondern nur was ich ändere?


----------



## ComFreek (30. Juli 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz den Sinn davon.

Dafür gibt es doch bereits Softwaretools, bei denen du ganz einfach Häkchen setzen kannst.
Oder willst du einen automatisierten Im/Export?


----------



## Doomt (31. Juli 2013)

Kannst du mir beispiele für solche Softwaretools nennen? vielleicht ist es eh genau das was ich suche

Ich hab meistens meinen USB-Stick dabei mit der benötigten Software und wenn ich da noch ein auf jeden Computer ohne zusätzlicher Software ausführbares Skript drauf habe, welches mir Windows konfiguriert, erleichtert das die Arbeit und ich vergesse nichts, kann ja leider vorkommen dass man vergisst irgendwo ein häckchen zu setzen.

Es ist sicher so auch einfach genug, aber ich skripte gerne ^^
Analysieren, Skripten und vereinfachen ist ein hobby von mir. 
Und da ich Programmierer bin bzw es gelernt habe, verstehe ich nicht warum die meisten wollen dass man die Software installiert, wenn so konfigurations-software auch nur ausführbar verwendet werden könnte (Portable Programme sind nichts anderes als Programme welche auf registry und fixen Pfad verzichten und einfach das tun was sie sollen)


----------

